# 1977 JC Penney Pinto



## ReVo (Jan 2, 2017)

Hey guys just thought I would post a few pics of a project I finished earlier in 2016. It's a 1977 JC Penney Pinto built by Kromag of Austria. They used quite a few Puch parts to build these. Kromag also built peds for Sears. The powerhouse is a modded Puch E50 with a 70cc DMP kit, race crank, 15mm intake with clone Bing carb, and a Proma circuit exhaust. (The engine was custom built by a local shop called Detroit Moped Works) I got this as a Christmas gift from my brother who traded it for a load of firewood. I went through it all and tore it down, regreased,  and reassembled it. The whole thing got a nice coat of boiled linseed oil after I removed all the surface rust. I put new tires and tubes on it as well. It also got a new matching bicycle banana seat, color match fenders from a JC Penney Swinger, and extra wide vintage bicycle bars of unknown origin. New brake pads and cables. I also custom painted a chrome faring to match the bike. I topped it all off with some new custom chain guards and a keyed ignition switch. She does about 40-45! Hope you guys enjoy! 

As I received it... 





Now... 










Here is a link to a YouTube video of it running!


----------



## nycet3 (Jan 4, 2017)

That's wicked. 45 on a moped is fast.


----------



## Dale Alan (Jan 5, 2017)

Very nice,cleaned up well .


----------

